# Wow! You're so Pro!



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

So what is the one game that you would consider yourself to be the best at. It doesn't  have to be anything competitive. I'd have to say, I think mine might be Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## moogle (Aug 5, 2008)

lets see.....i consider my self good at alot of games, id have to say my best is FFVII kupo XD


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 5, 2008)

The game I'm best at is Halo 3, but I'm really not that high up, I'd say skill-wise I'm above average, nothing to really be proud of though.


----------



## Seas (Aug 5, 2008)

I consider myself good at CoD4, and kinda good at c&c:generals, and starcraft.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

tetris


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 5, 2008)

Ha, good. I thought this thread would be about "hardcore" gamers or how old people are impressed in Wal-marts when you Rock Band all over the place.

Last summer I considered myself pro at Star Fox 64 up until I got Expert. So I guess I'm pro at Klonoa 2. I got all the wee gems on every level for a 100% completion. Go me. And I'm semi-pro in Brawl if anyone wants to find out.


----------



## CatSoup996 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd call myself good at CoD:4. I'm probably above average at Call of Duty. But, in all honesty, I'm merely an average gamer most of the time. As much as I play, I should be better, but I get tripped up the same as any other joe.

And I'm really good at BurnoutParadise. So good. =p


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

As pro? -.-
Nowhere. There are enough weird, crazy people without RL, compared with them noone can reach a pro state -.-

*looking around in room*
Hmmm...
I think i'm in no game a p...

^^
I am...
In lot of games...
I programm own games on basic systems (calc), in everyone of them i'm a super-pro. And that'S not always easy... ^^


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> tetris


Ah i almost forgot about that, I guess I'd be Pro at Tetris DS, but with the infinite rotation allowances anyone could be if they had the stamnia i guess. I did manage to max out my lines at 999. I ended up trading it back to Gamestop though.


----------



## Diti (Aug 5, 2008)

Hmm... Lock On: Flaming Cliffs, in an aerobatic way. The Virtual Blue Angels are our gods.


----------



## harry2110 (Aug 5, 2008)

pro bass fishing 2003 adn smash court tennis 3


----------



## Eevee (Aug 5, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Ah i almost forgot about that, I guess I'd be Pro at Tetris DS, but with the infinite rotation allowances anyone could be if they had the stamnia i guess.


SRS is a tradeoff, but I think it works a lot better than the original NES Tetris.  Yes, you can spin forever, but you still have to know how to stack blocks, and spinning forever won't help quite so much if you're playing against others.



Smurgen said:


> I did manage to max out my lines at 999.


But did you max out the SCORE?  8)


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

Some very good points there man, and No I didn't max the score. My dreams of Proness have been shattered ^^


----------



## Xenofur (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> tetris


Pong.


----------



## Dragon-Commando (Aug 5, 2008)

Hostile intent (half-life mod (goldsrc))

I used to finnish the objectives without killing anyone, it's like sneaking through a whole level in halo. extreemly difficult.

But when you do it, they are completely stunned that you just stole all of the lists or diffused all of the bombs without one of them dieing.

And if I did have to shoot, I use a pistol only, a colt M1911A1. They all had AKs, so they sometimes called me a hacker.

Nobody plays it anymore though.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 5, 2008)

The Wonder Boy games, the old Sonic games, Alex Kidd in Miracle World and I'm somewhat good at Metal Slug 1 & X


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll never be good at the Metal Slug series, but i do have fun trying


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 5, 2008)

Ok, when we come with such things like Tetris...

Candycar 2 Yuniot Vrath

Someone wanna know what it is? XD


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 5, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> I'll never be good at the Metal Slug series, but i do have fun trying



Well, I'm good at it because I spend 3 days just playing it, memorizing it and eventually getting to the point where I lose a life only in the final boss battle. It's not actually THAT difficult after you get the hang of it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 5, 2008)

Eevee said:


> But did you max out the SCORE?  8)


My battery died before I could  Stupid black-out, couldn't charge it.


----------



## Shomti (Aug 5, 2008)

The Sly Cooper series; only Sly 2 and 3, though, because the first isn't really my style. I think some other time I might get a hundred percent on that one, but so far I've got 100% on Sly 3 and I think I'm missing ONE clue bottle on the last level of Sly 2... *pauses* Did I ever get that? I don't know. Let me check. :3 Yep.  I have 100% in Sly 2 as well.  The first Sly Cooper is different, though; I'll have to get a hundred percent on that one too, just to say I have, but it's really difficult for me because right now I'm only missing the Master Thief runs on all the levels. That's just evil. *groans* I really, really hate have to move quickly. I like to take my time.


----------



## Kajet (Aug 5, 2008)

I once maxed out the score in columns on genesis...
But I'm a pro at Animal Crossing (J/K)

Seriously though... I think I'm more of a "jack of all trades" in gaming, not over excelling in any genre but far from failing in most.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 6, 2008)

guitar hero, probably
i don't know


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 6, 2008)

Soul Calibur 3.  Beat everything.

EDIT: Oh yeah, Gundan vs. Zeta Gundam.  Also, beat everything.


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 6, 2008)

Electroplankton, I beat the developer's high score. 8)


<(^-^)>


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 6, 2008)

Capcom vs. SNK 2


----------



## Diego117 (Aug 6, 2008)

Rock Band (all instruments) - almost pro
Guitar Hero - almost pro
Halo (all of them) - above average

and any kind hack and slash (God of War, Ninja Gaiden, etc.) - Don't play them much but I have a natural ability to kick their asses.


----------



## Pacific Island (Aug 6, 2008)

I consider myself above average at these games:

Halo 3: Main (1.37 kdr ranked); Alt (2.19 kdr ranked)

Cod4: Main (1.61 kdr); Alt (2.35 kdr)

SSBM: Went to many tournaments and got at least 2nd round. (Main: Fox off course :3)  

SSBB: Heh I just play the broken characters Snake and MK and rake in the wins.

---
XBL: Pacific 1sland (Alts: Pacific 1sles or Technogirl Sup)


----------



## LordWibble (Aug 6, 2008)

Devil May Cry 3.

Every person who said this game was hard is a liar.


----------



## Urban Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Quake 3 arena. I'm impossible with railgun on open maps. Typical time between kills on 'the very end of you' map is about 2 -5 seconds.

It has actually become quite freaky, my friends are usually stunned. Annoying thing tho is my net sucks... so only chance for challenge 
is at lans T_T

Oh.. and brawl... I'm sorta a tournament champion...


----------



## Magikian (Aug 6, 2008)

Eh, I am a "Jack of all trades" when it comes to games...

Though I am better at FPS than everything else.

As for pro at anything, I don't play the one game enough to be pro at it.


----------



## DavidWiley (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd say my highest skill in all my games would have to be Halo 3 even though I hate it now, so many other games that are way better.


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 6, 2008)

i am also good at brawl (offline)
if david says otherwise he _lies_


----------



## reigoskeiter (Aug 6, 2008)

smackdown vs raw 2006 i maxed all the things that make the playing hard and maximum lowerd the things that make the playing easy
I AM AN LEGEND AT IT XD


----------



## bodomchild5240 (Aug 6, 2008)

im good at CoD4 for 360 (GT:FamousBodom) mostly i snipe and pistol. ive been acused *counts on fingers* more than 11 times  for using a modded controller for my wicked trigger finger...example, for a firing rate comparison, my M9 with regular controller just my finger can fire faster than an MP5  god knows what i can do with a modded controller, but i dont have money to make/buy one nor do i want to. they are for pussies.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 6, 2008)

Fallout and most RPGs.


----------



## SonicPants (Aug 6, 2008)

i also consider myself to b good at CoD4 and most other fps games but i'm not rly "pro"


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 6, 2008)

SSX 3. If I submitted my scores to the SSX 3 scoreboard, I'd be in the top 15.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 6, 2008)

Sonic 2 definitely. I can literally play the first 4 zones with my eyes closed.


----------



## Houshou (Aug 6, 2008)

I would have to say one of 2 games.

Goldeneye64

or 

The Legend of Zelda, The Orcarina of Time

It's hard to choose between both of them. I was such a pro at Goldeneye64, that I didn't require anything special to kill the competition. Other than a weapon, any weapon. The competition, how ever, was always using the 'Golden Gun' which is supposed to be a one hit wonder, your dead, game over, start re-rolling your character. And God-forbid I ever got my hands on a Grenade Launcher. I did this once, a couple years ago against one of my sisters forgotten boy friends. He challenged me to several rounds of Goldeneye64. I told him I hadn't played in several years, so it would be fun. My sister *cough*goodluck*cough* and he was skeptical of how 'good I was'.
I got my hands on the Grenade Launcher in Egyptian Temple level. I was running towards the room with the pillars, and lobbed a grenade high into the room. It hit a pillar and angled itself to the left, bounced off the wall, and landed smack dab at the kids feet. Course, he wasn't standing still, he had been running in that direction to get at an item. That is just one shot in a long series of shots that I've done. Course, hard as shit to replicate.

Now the reason why I also say Zelda: TooT is simply this. I have beaten that game in so many different ways, each time restricting myself further and further. Until I eventually beat the game with 3 hearts, and I did not get the bolded white outline around your hearts near the end of the game either. I have also, made it up to, the large Octopus inside Jabu Jabu's belly, without taking any damage at all. I wish I could have played Master Quest all the way through, my sister took my copy from me and I haven't seen it since.

Side note:
Has anyone else noticed this.
The Legend of Zelda: *T*he *O*rcarina *O*f *T*ime (TooT)
The Legend of Zelda: *T*wilight *P*rincess (TP)

(`n.n)


----------



## Wontoon Kangaroo (Aug 6, 2008)

I'd say Super Mario 3 and maybe casual puzzle games.


----------



## Drake_Husky (Aug 6, 2008)

All PS2 Socom titles.


----------



## dwitefry (Aug 6, 2008)

Sonic 1 & 2 - I can play only play Green Hill Zone with my eyes closed though  and Knuckles Chaotix, I own that bungee ring thing, OWN IT 

MeX


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 6, 2008)

Seastalker said:


> I consider myself good at CoD4, and kinda good at c&c:generals, and starcraft.


 OH SH*T I knew i forgot to do something to today * Play CNC ZERO HOUR *


----------



## HyPerRifiC (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm sweet at Supreme Commander, not bad at CSS and alright at TF2. 
I like most games and I try to excell in all of them.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 6, 2008)

Pro enough to stand up to people.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 6, 2008)

I am so dang professional at DBZ:BT2 I can kill a enemy in a toury on MASTER setting in 5 seconds with Teen Gohan ssj2 !


----------



## Azure (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm pretty damn good at Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 6, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm pretty damn good at Unreal Tournament.


I used to be able to hold my own in that game, but now i have no one to play with


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 6, 2008)

Not very good. But the best I am at compared to all the games I have played.. World of Warcraft -.-


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 6, 2008)

I used to be sponsored for UT:GOTY and UT:2004, won 6 tournies in a row without being defeated.. best score against a godlike was 20 kills and he had 3. I finally let someone beat me cause I kinda got bored of it so I didn't even practice.. but eh, it was fun when it lasted. ;B


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 7, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I used to be sponsored for UT:GOTY and UT:2004, won 6 tournies in a row without being defeated.. best score against a godlike was 20 kills and he had 3. I finally let someone beat me cause I kinda got bored of it so I didn't even practice.. but eh, it was fun when it lasted. ;B



Bragger. xp


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 7, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> SSX 3. If I submitted my scores to the SSX 3 scoreboard, I'd be in the top 15.



ooh i wanna see (i was okay at ssx 3)


----------



## c0nker (Aug 7, 2008)

the specialists mod for half life 1...and for a while, smash bros. brawl (damn being isolated in iowa fer months! ;~;...)

I guess combat arms, too


----------



## khold (Aug 7, 2008)

For me it would probably be Metroid Fusion for GBA. That game is so amazing and fun, I've played it countless times. I can finish it in about 2 hours, and I can beat the final boss(es) without getting hit once. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Online, I would probably say Unreal Tournament 2004 is my best game. Against my friends I'm super pro, against the rest of the internet I'm about average, but it's still my favorite game.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

khold said:


> For me it would probably be Metroid Fusion for GBA. That game is so amazing and fun, I've played it countless times. I can finish it in about 2 hours, and I can beat the final boss(es) without getting hit once.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*raises hands*
Metroid4ever

Played fusion so often... 2 Hours i got ^^
I was really disappointed... They said you see samus without suit if you did it. But i thought they meant, you can run around with her in the game... But you only get a nice pose of her in a kinda bikini -.-

Boss without hit? Ok, Sa-X is not really hard... The Omega Metoid, too...
I think Ridley is pretty annoying... He has mass of helath an you can't get *not* hit -.-


----------



## khold (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> *raises hands*
> Metroid4ever
> 
> Played fusion so often... 2 Hours i got ^^
> ...


i know it's not hard, but not getting hit makes me feel so pro XD

and i thought it was gonna be like the original metroid when you beat the game as well, where she runs around without the suit... but either way, the pics were cool.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 7, 2008)

Don't know. I don't really play to be good at one paticular game. I just prefer to play various games. But my best game would probably be Zelda: Link To The Past.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 7, 2008)

khold said:


> i know it's not hard, but not getting hit makes me feel so pro XD
> 
> and i thought it was gonna be like the original metroid when you beat the game as well, where she runs around without the suit... but either way, the pics were cool.



I love 2D Metroids...
I have prime and it's... okey...
It's stupif if enemys are behind you, you won'T notice them until you get hit or look on the radar...
3D is nothing for Metroid...


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> I love 2D Metroids...
> I have prime and it's... okey...
> It's stupif if enemys are behind you, you won'T notice them until you get hit or look on the radar...
> 3D is nothing for Metroid...


I hated how fusion hyped you up for a boss battle witht he SA-X cuz the somputer said there could be as few as 10 of them and i got to thinking "AWESOME BOSS FIGHT AHOY!" but you only need to fight one


----------



## khold (Aug 7, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> It's stupif if enemys are behind you, you won'T notice them until you get hit or look on the radar...


that's how all FPS games are 

i have Prime, and i really like the style and everything, but FPS on consoles were never my thing. i need a mouse and keyboard. but i will say Prime had an excellent control scheme that made it the easiest console FPS for me to play.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 7, 2008)

Unreal Tournament 3 on PS3 lets you use a mouse and keyboard, dunno if the 360 one does as well though


----------



## khold (Aug 7, 2008)

i have UT3 for PC =D


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess that works too, hee hee


----------



## Kirbizard (Aug 7, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> I hated how fusion hyped you up for a boss battle witht he SA-X cuz the somputer said there could be as few as 10 of them and i got to thinking "AWESOME BOSS FIGHT AHOY!" but you only need to fight one


Fusion might not be last in the series though. <(^_-)^

It's not _confirmed_ all the SA-X were destroyed, what if some escaped before the collision? <(^-^)>


Speaking of which, chances are, in a future game, Samus won't be on the good side of the federation either... <(;>_>)>


----------



## Cyrsynik (Aug 8, 2008)

No. 85 in the world at COD4 (well actually I retired, but still play) Anyone want to play? Add me on 360:  Cyrsynik     just leave a message saying FA or something.....

<3 Cyr


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Aug 8, 2008)

I used to be awesomely well at 1.6 Counter-Strike when I was like.. 11.. 5-6 years ago. I used to play at an internet cafe then and I would be playing in a server where all the teams were warming up before a tourney. Like.. full 36 people in there. I was on top of my team with 25-5.. I remember that..

After that game ended this one guy came over to check out our team since we were all 10-12 going into a tourney with teens and older. My friend listed off our names showing who we were and when he got to me he was like "OH! You're 'name' damn man you're good."

Miss that D:


----------



## Huey (Aug 8, 2008)

For the longest time, I was into a Half Life 1 mod called Natural Selection. I became very good but didn't seek out membership to a Cal team before Cal nuked NS from its roster of games. That's the only competitive game for which I've ever reached that category of distinction ("pro").


----------



## Kijibwa (Aug 8, 2008)

Was getting good at Okami, I even beated the game.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 8, 2008)

khold said:


> that's how all FPS games are
> 
> i have Prime, and i really like the style and everything, but FPS on consoles were never my thing. i need a mouse and keyboard. but i will say Prime had an excellent control scheme that made it the easiest console FPS for me to play.



^^ Yeah...
But imagine Prime-like game in 2D O.O
I owuld buy it one day before you can buy it!


----------



## Drakee (Aug 8, 2008)

Star Ocean 3 would probably be mine.  I can make almost any weapon in the game, heck even beat the game with just a level 1 character with a godly laser sword I made. XD


----------



## Kyoujin (Aug 8, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Bragger. xp



I thought that was the point? ;[ Rofl. xb


----------



## runner (Aug 8, 2008)

im very good at halo
i own at dawn of war soulstorm. i play sm/imp was playing SM and held 4 players back from my main hq for 2 hours before they got me.


----------



## Bokracroc (Aug 8, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> I thought that was the point? ;[ Rofl. xb


Pix or it didn't happen.

Same to all of the other people that were 'sponsored'.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 8, 2008)

khold said:


> i have Prime, and i really like the style and everything, but FPS on consoles were never my thing. i need a mouse and keyboard. but i will say Prime had an excellent control scheme that made it the easiest console FPS for me to play.


Prime isn't really so much FPS.  Corruption is a bit closer, but the focus is still on exploration and your powerups rather than flat-out combat with your favorite bullet launcher.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 8, 2008)

Hee hee, no proof needed here, This is just talking about the game you are your best at, not best in the world or anything.


----------



## X (Aug 8, 2008)

i am pretty good at super smash bros melee. my brother got so annoyed with losing to me "every" time, that he stopped playing. too bad the game cube doesn't have an online multilayer feature.


----------



## Bambi (Aug 9, 2008)

Halo 3, Battlefield Bad Company, Call of Duty 4, Day of Defeat and Counter-Strike source. Those would have to be my Pro games. That and Chromehounds


----------



## Mr Fox (Aug 9, 2008)

Team fortress 2, unreal tournament 3 and COD4 are the games i'm pretty good at


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 9, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> ooh i wanna see (i was okay at ssx 3)


I have yet to take a video. If I were to submit scores, it would probably be a screenshot of my scoreboard. Although, I have GOT to find a way to video tape it, because some of the courses require video (I don't have a video camera).

And, if you thought _you_ were good, you have to see the top score videos. Those people are fucking insane. I thought I was good, and then I learned how to do these insane tricks that boost your score by several hundred thousand.


----------



## Aden (Aug 9, 2008)

Super Monkey Ball, bitches.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 9, 2008)

Shomti said:


> The Sly Cooper series; only Sly 2 and 3, though, because the first isn't really my style. I think some other time I might get a hundred percent on that one, but so far I've got 100% on Sly 3 and I think I'm missing ONE clue bottle on the last level of Sly 2... *pauses* Did I ever get that? I don't know. Let me check. :3 Yep.  I have 100% in Sly 2 as well.  The first Sly Cooper is different, though; I'll have to get a hundred percent on that one too, just to say I have, but it's really difficult for me because right now I'm only missing the Master Thief runs on all the levels. That's just evil. *groans* I really, really hate have to move quickly. I like to take my time.





Aden said:


> Super Monkey Ball, bitches.


Aqua world was hell. And don't get me started on a certain course in 2. Or all of Banana Blitz.

Haha! *points* I did beat all the Master Thief stuff, but my Sly 1 (and for that matter, my whole game collection then) was "stolen", so I've no proof.

POLYBIUS, Custer's Revenge, and E.T.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 9, 2008)

Just finished MGS3 on European Extreme, no alerts, no kills, no food eaten and no serious injury (apart from the ones you get from the story).

Translation: I rock at MGS.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

secretfur said:


> Just finished MGS3 on European Extreme, no alerts, no kills, no food eaten and no serious injury (apart from the ones you get from the story).
> 
> Translation: I rock at MGS.



:O

The Extreme is European! Old Snake's moustache can handle it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 10, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> :O
> 
> The Extreme is European! Old Snake's moustache can handle it.



But Naked Snake's beard can take more. The European makes it taste like gravy.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 10, 2008)

Mullet power!


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

Metal Gear Rapes the 80's.

This Taito Drum Master ripoff at the Incredible Pizza.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 10, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Metal Gear Rapes the 80's.
> 
> This Taito Drum Master ripoff at the Incredible Pizza.



lol what?


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 10, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> I have yet to take a video. If I were to submit scores, it would probably be a screenshot of my scoreboard. Although, I have GOT to find a way to video tape it, because some of the courses require video (I don't have a video camera).
> 
> And, if you thought _you_ were good, you have to see the top score videos. Those people are fucking insane. I thought I was good, and then I learned how to do these insane tricks that boost your score by several hundred thousand.



yeah i know
when i was playing ssx 3 i didn't really use the internet for game stuff besides gamefaqs maybe (and not for ssx 3)

i'm probably not very good compared to the best, but i was _okay_


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 10, 2008)

lolwut

Uh, with the Drum Master bit I should've clarified that I was getting back on topic. Sowee.


----------



## Tabr (Aug 10, 2008)

The first three X-Com games. Hoo boy did the aliens hate me.


----------



## Alblaka (Aug 10, 2008)

Tabr said:


> The first three X-Com games. Hoo boy did the aliens hate me.



X-COM 4 EVER!!!

I have "Unknown Enemy", "Terror from the Deep" and "Interceptor"...

The first part is great. It's funny, i know every detail of every weapon, every tactic, every bugusing and so on...
And i still did it only once to finish the game XD

TfD is not this much great. I don't like the level design and there aren't any new weapons, only the renamed old...

Interceptor is cool. Maybe not really like the first one, but still amazing. Only prob, that my PC creates a Bug on it... Sometimes i can't attack drones, cuz they are on -0,00 distance -.-

Do you now X-Force? A Fan-project ^^
Now it's... ok... but somewhen it will be a real good game ^^


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Aug 10, 2008)

well i kick the living shit out of people on call of duty 4.


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 10, 2008)

Most rail shooters.


----------



## Gemoron (Aug 10, 2008)

My best game is Universe at war when I play Hirachy (2 artilery Habitat Walkers and a all seeing Eye anti air sience walker supportet by infantry and defiler are imba)
Sadly, I've seen much better player on ESL TV, a E-Sport Channel on the Internet.
And more saidly, only LIVE-MP and i don't wanna pay.

"Do you now X-Force? A Fan-project ^^"
It is really good, even if the Rocket-basooka thingie is a bit overpowered


----------



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 10, 2008)

Super. Smash Brothers. Melee!!

Then Brawl Came Out.  I raged!  

Other then those, I am a Whore for Super Metroid.  Sweet Mercy, My Childhood!


----------



## Tabr (Aug 10, 2008)

Alblaka said:


> X-COM 4 EVER!!!...[snip]
> 
> Do you now X-Force? A Fan-project ^^
> Now it's... ok... but somewhen it will be a real good game ^^



Hmm, X-Force is one I haven't tried yet, guess I need to! UFO 2000 and UFO: Alien Invasion are both X-Com inspired fan games that are pretty awesome if you haven't checked them out yet as well.


----------



## Foxblade (Aug 11, 2008)

Battlefield 2 among other FPS.

I didn't play it too much to rank up past lieutenant but I was a sniping god at that game.


----------



## Orion928 (Aug 12, 2008)

itdd either be between super mario bros 3, or super mario world games and mods.


----------

